# IOS Feature You May Not Know About---and it helps!



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

If you have an iPhone, and you have iOS 8 on it, did you know that you can run multiple apps at the same time on it??

To make things easier for myself, I put my Uber Partner App and my person GPS App on the front page of my iPhone--so they are quick and easy to find.

Now for that special iPhone feature: In order to run two apps (Uber Partner App & my personal GPS App) double-click your Home button. You will see a screen where you can scroll sideways amongst your apps.

Of course, you need to be running your Uber Partner App in order to be able to get Pings to accept rides. Once you have navigated to your rider pickup location, when the rider enters your vehicle, Start the ride. Then, double click Home button and get to your personal GPS App and enter the destination. When you arrive at your destination, double click Home button to get back to your Uber Partner App in order to End the ride.

IMPORTANT!: You cannot run iOS 8 on an iPhone 4--and it is very difficult to run on an iPhone 4S. You will need to have at least an iPhone 5 or later--and it should have more than 16 GB.

My personal GPS App is GPS Drive ($19.99) and I bought a year of voice turn-by-turn directions for an additional $9.99. I just love GPS Drive!


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

"...when the rider enters your vehicle, Start the ride. Then, double click Home button and get to your personal GPS App and enter the destination"

How fast can you type the address to your preferred GPS app? I think some impatient riders or those who are in a hurry, will have a problem with that. When the meter is on & running & they see you retyping the address again, they will probably say something to you.


----------



## iDrive (Feb 8, 2015)

If a foreground app is using gps, the background app cannot.

You might find a few straight lines on your uber rides as it is not getting GPS updates while in the background...

Keep an eye on that


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

iDrive said:


> If a foreground app is using gps, the background app cannot.
> 
> You might find a few straight lines on your uber rides as it is not getting GPS updates while in the background...
> 
> Keep an eye on that


Did not know this. Thanks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what? you telling me in 2015 its some new revelation that iphone can run 2 apps?

only 1 program can use GPS?

yall gotta seriously be kidding me

Android been able to do those things for almost a decade

but I still dont get it, what do you mean re-enter the address? if the pax entered an adress before you pick them up, once you hit begin trip, you cant just hit the navigate button that takes that address and inputs into the GPS already? why would you have to "re-enter" the address?

and lastly, why on earth would anyone pay for a GPS app?????????????


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

iDrive said:


> If a foreground app is using gps, the background app cannot.


ABSOLUTELY NOT TRUE!!

I had Uber, Apple maps and Waze running at the same time, uber on the front and I was getting the voice guidance from both Apple maps and Waze


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

if the pax entered a destination prior to getting in the car, I just let the driver app navigate since pax love it when you drive off immediately.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

they also don't want to sit there not moving while you switch apps to re-enter the address when they have already done so, and especially when they need to get somewhere, which is ALL the time.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what? you telling me in 2015 its some new revelation that iphone can run 2 apps?
> 
> only 1 program can use GPS?
> 
> ...


My understanding is this: Android is different than iOS. On Android phones, you can set Google Maps or Waze as your default mapping program. So no need to retype the address once you hit "begin trip". Whereas, on iPhones, the default mapping program is built in in the Uber app. So if you want to use Google Maps or Waze, you will have to switch apps and reenter the address.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> My understanding is this: Android is different than iOS. On Android phones, you can set Google Maps or Waze as your default mapping program. So no need to retype the address once you hit "begin trip". Whereas, on iPhones, the default mapping program is built in in the Uber app. So if you want to use Google Maps or Waze, you will have to switch app and reenter the address.


oh okay I get it now
so i guess uber's nav sucks? uber uses their own nav/map software?
but what's this new revelation about running more than 1 app at a time?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> My understanding is this: Android is different than iOS. On Android phones, you can set Google Maps or Waze as your default mapping program. So no need to retype the address once you hit "begin trip". Whereas, on iPhones, the default mapping program is built in in the Uber app. So if you want to use Google Maps or Waze, you will have to switch app and reenter the address.


No.... just hit navigate auto switches with the adress entered... I never type a dresses in unless the pax did not put the destination. Using Samsung GALAXY s5


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> No.... just hit navigate auto switches with the adress entered... I never type a dresses in unless the pax did not put the destination. Using Samsung GALAXY s5


he's talking about on iPhone
we already know Android rules and works much better


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh okay I get it now
> so i guess uber's nav sucks? uber uses their own nav/map software?
> but what's this new revelation about running more than 1 app at a time?


Yep, Uber app on iOS (iPhones) uses its own built-in nav software


----------



## Gnabry (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone know how to put the volume you down on the ping noise on Samsung s5. I've tried settings>sounds etc. can't seem to find anything that I can turn the volume down or even mute it? Let me know guys much appreciated.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Turn down the media volume level


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If the address is somewhere you have never been before then you need to take a little bit of time to figure out how you're going to get to the final destination. Also the navigation on the Uber system has print so small that at night I can't read it. So I need to use Google maps.

There is a clever little phrase to use for an inpatient passenger. "Let me just check the traffic" that buys you enough time to get everything set up and on your way


----------



## drive_a_loner (May 22, 2015)

Maybe the iPhone Uber driver app has been updated since but I do not have any of these problems the OP mentioned. So now the iPhone app works much better than the Android version because it's better and Android sucks and you all know that, blah blah blah. JK. Kinda. Not really.

Anyway, when you get a request, whatever address entered goes right into Google Maps or Waze if you've chosen anything other than the internal Uber GPS. 

On the Lyft app, there is an option to use Apple Maps and THEN choose yet another GPS app of your choice to route the ride. It'd be nice if Uber gave us better options. I personally use the Uber built-in nav to reduce the amount of apps running at any given time.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes. App hasbeen updated since this thread. Now Uber is similar to Lyft


----------



## UberCar9999 (Sep 18, 2015)

I've tried using Uber and Google map navigation. Uber Nav screws up often one way or another. For me anyway. Like slow/late instructions, telling me I still have 500 or 1000 feet to go after I've past up the pax pickup or drop off location. Instructing me to turn the wrong way down a 1-way street or turn onto a street that does not exist. All of these happen fairly regularly. Every once in a while, it has a good day and works great. Few and far between though.

Goggle Nav works better. Not great but better than Uber Nav. When Google starts navigating, it switches apps from Uber to Google on the display. Uber partner app runs in the background. However, several times while Google was on main screen, Uber app stopped working (goes offline automatically), and ended the trip without my knowledge. If I switch apps to keep Uber on main display, I can hear Google navigation but obviously not the map. I have to constantly switch between both apps just to view the Google map and keep Uber app running simultaneously. Have not tried Waze. I use an iPhone 5S.

This is just one problem I experience with the Uber app. Advice and suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------

